# Español neutro, ¿ustedes o vosotros?



## Epyon88

Hola a todos.

Esta es la primera vez que comento por aquí, pese a que muchas veces sus post me han ayudado a la hora de escribir correctamente.

Se que existen variaciones del español (*ibérico, mexicano, rioplatense, y latinoamericano*), sin embargo, me gustaría saber como trabajar en *español neutro* (no español estandar). Mi mayor duda es respecto al uso de la *segunda persona plural*, es decir, es el uso del "*ustedes/vosotros*". He visto varias fuentes sin buenos resultados, incluyendo la RAE, pero el problema con ésta es que se enfoca más en el español ibérico, por lo tanto, habla del "vosotros".

Ejemplos: 

Ustedes no pueden ver a este tipo. // Vosotros no podeis ver a este tipo.
¿Acaso no decían que él era un fantasma? // ¿Acaso no decíais que él era un fantasma?

Yo traduzco textos y dialogos, y el publico objetivo es muy amplio (toda persona que hable español que quiera leerlo), por lo que la única opción es utilizar el español neutro. Como nota adicional, evito modismos y ese tipo de cosas propias de algun país o localidad.

Espero puedan ayudarme, ya que de verdad no se donde obtener una respuesta concisa y confiable.
De antemano, muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo me inclinaría en general por *vosotros*, que no espanta en América, mientras el *ustedes*, quitando el uso como tratamiento de respeto ya en decadencia por aquí, espanta en España. Sólo hay que echarle un vistazo a la _Traducción del Nuevo Mundo_ que de la _Biblia_ han publicado los _Testigos de Jehová_, llena de unos espantosos _ustedes_ que no responden al original y que aquí en España rechinan.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Te aconsejo que uses ustedes. Vosotros solo se utiliza en España donde además también utilizamos ustedes.


----------



## flljob

En la Biblia de Jerusalén también se usa _ustedes_. La Biblia era el único lugar donde se usaba el vosotros cuando yo era niño.


----------



## Agró

*Vostedes *sería lo más neutro.


----------



## Peón

¡Bienvenido al foro *Epyon88*!

Disiento con el compañero *Xiao. *Si bien el *vosotros* no espanta, aquí nunca podrá sonar neutral; mucho menos con las conjugaciones habeis, podeis, ven, etc. Si hay que aceptarlo lo hacemos, pero para nosotros son palabra lejanas, ajenas.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Es tan poco habitual el vosotros fuera de España que creo que muchos hispanohablantes fuera de España ni siquiera tienen muy claro si se usa para la segunda persona del singular o la del plural.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Peón said:


> ¡Bienvenido al foro *Epyon88*!
> 
> Disiento con el compañero *Xiao. *Si bien el *vosotros* no espanta, aquí nunca podrá sonar neutral; mucho menos con las conjugaciones habeis, podeis, ven, etc. Si hay que aceptarlo lo hacemos, pero para nosotros son palabra lejanas, ajenas.



Ven (tú). Venid (vosotros). Yo creo que aquí no espanta el ustedes, como mucho sorprende que una madre, por ejemplo, hable a sus niños de usted.


----------



## Vampiro

Neutro, pero neutro neutro, lo que se llama neutro, no creo que lo consigas.
En este caso es mayoritario el uso de “ustedes” gústele a quien le guste y disgústele a quien le disguste.  Te recomiendo, por tanto, en beneficio de mayoría, usar “ustedes”.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Peón

Ibermanolo said:


> Ven (tú). Venid (vosotros). Yo creo que aquí no espanta el ustedes, como mucho sorprende que una madre, por ejemplo, hable a sus niños de usted.



Gracias por la corrección *Ibermanolo*. Aunque no usemos el vosotros conocemos su uso y no lo confundimos (creo) con la segunda persona del singular. Si bien no quedó claro, incluí el *ven *porque también en la ajenidad está el "tú" y sus conjugaciones. (Me refiero siempre a la Argentina, claro).
Saludos.


----------



## Ibermanolo

No me cabe duda que tú lo conoces pero he visto mexicanos intentando imitar el habla de España utilizando el 'vos' donde nosotros utilizaríamos el 'vosotros' e intentando imitar el habla argentina utilizando el 'vosotros' donde ustedes utilizarían el 'vos'.


----------



## Peón

Ibermanolo said:


> No me cabe duda que tú lo conoces pero he visto mexicanos intentando imitar el habla de España utilizando el 'vos' donde nosotros utilizaríamos el 'vosotros' e intentando imitar el habla argentina utilizando el 'vosotros' donde ustedes utilizarían el 'vos'.



Vaya.... Podríamos considerar a esto como español neutro, y listo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

El español neutro es una quimera; por suerte, porque si no lo fuera sería todo muy aburrido, monótono, horrible...
El uso de "vosotros" en este continente, si bien no espanta, es completamente mal entendido, las más de las veces. Me ha tocado recibir cartas de empleo en las que los candidatos, queriendo parecer muy formales, escriben bellezas tales como: "...Me dirijo a ustedes en respuesta a vuestro aviso publicado con fecha tal en el diario tal...". Cien por ciento esperpéntico. Son muchos los que creen que el uso del vosotros en España es de puro formales que son los españoles, cuando es exactamente al revés.


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> El español neutro es una quimera; por suerte, porque si no lo fuera sería todo muy aburrido, monótono, horrible...
> El uso de "vosotros" en este continente, si bien no espanta, es completamente mal entendido, las más de las veces. Me ha tocado recibir cartas de empleo en las que los candidatos, queriendo parecer muy formales, escriben bellezas tales como: "...Me dirijo a ustedes en respuesta a vuestro aviso publicado con fecha tal en el diario tal...". Cien por ciento esperpéntico. Son muchos los que creen que el uso del vosotros en España es de puro formales que son los españoles, cuando es exactamente al revés.



Sí, el 'vosotros' en Latinoamérica suena a chiste.


----------



## Quiviscumque

duvija said:


> Sí, el 'vosotros' en Latinoamérica suena a chiste.



Claro, porque en Latinoamérica se habla latín y hay que  decir "vos"
(Ya está viniendo el moderador, tranquilos)


----------



## Epyon88

Antes que nada, les agradezco sus respuestas.

Es que justamente ese es el detalle. Muchas veces se utiliza muy mal el vosotros cuando no se tiene conocimiento del mismo. Y en relación a lo anterior les aclaro algo para los que no lo sepan (al menos yo lo supe hace no mucho tiempo): en españa el vosotros es más bien coloquial y mientras que el ustedes es en señal de respeto o de lejania con quien se habla; mientras que en la mayoria de latinoamerica sucede lo contrario... el ustedes es coloquial, y el vosotros es como más formal (si es que se utiliza, y más aún, si es que se utiliza bien). Más que el hecho de que el vosotros espante o no espante, lo importante creo que es cuál de los dos logra una mayor homogeneización del texto respecto a los lectores (por decirlo de algún modo).

Tambien es cierto que el español neutro muchas veces se nombra como "quimera", y en cierto modo lo és, pero el objetivo del mismo es llegar al mayor número de lectores posibles sin que se sientan muy ajenos al texto en cuestión.

Ahora yo les pregunto. Hablando de traducción de dialogos, entiendase por subtitulos de cualqueir video que vean, que resulta más neutro, el ustedes o el vosotros. Si alguien tiene alguna fuente que me pueda corroborar esto, se los agradecería mucho. No importa que no sea tan a la altura de la RAE, pero que sepa justificar con buenos argumentos los motivos (no digo argumentos concisos, porque como ya sabemos en cierto modo es una quimera).

Espero sus comentarios.
Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

Hola, *Epyon88*: Te pongo el enlace de la Wiki, espero que te sirva de algo.



> *Español estándar y español neutro*
> 
> Debido a que algunos son conscientes de que un español neutral para  todos los hispanohablantes es imposible, se han establecido cuatro  españoles estandarizados, en algunas traducciones y, más recientemente,  en doblajes, por algunas compañías del sector: el ibérico (o europeo), para España; el mexicano para México; el rioplatense para Argentina, Paraguay y Uruguay y otro para el resto de los países de habla hispana en Latinoamérica.  El español ibérico estándar no es considerado como norma en América  Latina, pues es en el que más se acentúan las diferencias entre los  otros tres estándares.
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Español_estandar#Espa.C3.B1ol_est.C3.A1ndar_y_espa.C3.B1ol_neutro



Saludos,


----------



## Peón

Lo que dice el enlace traído por *kunvla* se acerca bastante a la realidad. Aquí estamos acostumbrados al español "neutro" proveniente de México o Colombia que, claro, usan el "tú" y demás; pero nos sería absolutamente imposible aceptar un español con el "vosotros" y cía., que necesariamente nos remite a un español arcaico, como si estuviésemos escuchando a algún autor del Siglo de Oro. 
Esto es válido tanto para los subtitulados y más para los doblajes, éste ultimo muy criticado y discutido ya que en la Argentina siempre fue tradición subtitular nunca doblar las películas.(Felizmente aquí el doblaje no se usa en los cines, salvo en algunas películas para niños).
Cuento una anécdota: con un grupo de amigos quisimos ver una antigua copia de "Ben -Hur" con doblaje español. Fue imposible, no pudimos "meternos" en la película, nada se nos hacía creíble. 
Saludos.

PD. Por supuesto que esto es válido sólo para películas extranjeras. En las hablada en español nada mejor que escuchar las hermosas variantes de nuestro idioma.


----------



## 涼宮

Bueno y ¿Qué pasa con centro américa? ¿Tan marginada la tenéis?Que yo sepa el uso de vosotros y español ibérico no es raro en centro américa, además en ciertas zonas de Venezuela y quizás otro rinconcito de otro país suramericano el uso de vosotros se emplee. En general la gente suele pensar que vosotros es formal. Yo llamo un español neutro aquel que no use modismos, sino palabras entendidas en los 4 rincones de habla castellana en el mundo. Pero dado que en España es más común el vosotros y el ustedes es más latino americano, pues, usa el que adecúe al continente. Si es algo que verá todo el planeta, yo usaría ustedes por mayoría. Y dado que los españoles igualmente lo entenderán, queda mejor ustedes. Mayoría gana  .

Para mi el acento no importa a la hora de dar un mensaje universal, mientras la persona sepa *modular, *todo se entenderá de cabo a rabo y bonito muy bonito sonará.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Epyon88 said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Esta es la primera vez que comento por aquí, pese a que muchas veces sus post me han ayudado a la hora de escribir correctamente.
> 
> Se que existen variaciones del español (*ibérico, mexicano, rioplatense, y latinoamericano*), sin embargo, me gustaría saber como trabajar en *español neutro* (no español estandar). Mi mayor duda es respecto al uso de la *segunda persona plural*, es decir, es el uso del "*ustedes/vosotros*". He visto varias fuentes sin buenos resultados, incluyendo la RAE, pero el problema con ésta es que se enfoca más en el español ibérico, por lo tanto, habla del "vosotros".
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> Ustedes no pueden ver a este tipo. // Vosotros no podeis ver a este tipo.
> ¿Acaso no decían que él era un fantasma? // ¿Acaso no decíais que él era un fantasma?
> 
> Yo traduzco textos y dialogos, y el publico objetivo es muy amplio (toda persona que hable español que quiera leerlo), por lo que la única opción es utilizar el español neutro. Como nota adicional, evito modismos y ese tipo de cosas propias de algun país o localidad.
> 
> Espero puedan ayudarme, ya que de verdad no se donde obtener una respuesta concisa y confiable.
> De antemano, muchas gracias.
> Saludos



Yo no le veo solución al "problema". Si la industria se está dirigiendo hacia cuatro españoles 'neutros', a lo mejor es que no se puede reducir más, ¿no crees? De todas formas todo esto tiene mucho de costumbre. Por ejemplo el español ibérico 'neutro' nos suena más o menos bien en España porque nos lo han metido desde niños, pero de neutro no tiene nada. Con el ustedes podría pasar lo mismo que con el leísmo y el laísmo de los doblajes ibéricos: te acostumbras a oírlo aunque no lo uses en tu vida diaria. De hecho muchos por aquí crecimos viendo dibujos animados con doblaje del otro lado del charco sin ningún problema.


Santiago.


----------



## duvija

涼宮 said:


> Bueno y ¿Qué pasa con centro américa? ¿Tan marginada la tenéis?Que yo sepa el uso de vosotros y español ibérico no es raro en centro américa, además en ciertas zonas de Venezuela y quizás otro rinconcito de otro país suramericano el uso de vosotros se emplee. En general la gente suele pensar que vosotros es formal. Yo llamo un español neutro aquel que no use modismos, sino palabras entendidas en los 4 rincones de habla castellana en el mundo. Pero dado que en España es más común el vosotros y el ustedes es más latino americano, pues, usa el que adecúe al continente. Si es algo que verá todo el planeta, yo usaría ustedes por mayoría. Y dado que los españoles igualmente lo entenderán, queda mejor ustedes. Mayoría gana  .
> 
> Para mi el acento no importa a la hora de dar un mensaje universal, mientras la persona sepa *modular, *todo se entenderá de cabo a rabo y bonito muy bonito sonará.



En realidad, creo que en Centroamérica tampoco se usa el 'vosotros', salvo por presidentes dando discursos (en Sudamérica también). Cuando en una toma de mando, un presidente de Uruguay dijo 'festejen, uruguayos, festejen', leí en algún lado que tendría que haber dicho 'festejad, uruguayos, festejad', cosa que hubiera hecho que nos revolcáramos de risa.


----------



## utrerana

Epyon88 said:


> Antes que nada, les agradezco sus respuestas.
> 
> Es que justamente ese es el detalle. Muchas veces se utiliza muy mal el vosotros cuando no se tiene conocimiento del mismo. Y en relación a lo anterior les aclaro algo para los que no lo sepan (al menos yo lo supe hace no mucho tiempo): en españa el vosotros es más bien coloquial y mientras que el ustedes es en señal de respeto o de lejania con quien se habla; mientras que en la mayoria de latinoamerica sucede lo contrario... el ustedes es coloquial, y el vosotros es como más formal (si es que se utiliza, y más aún, si es que se utiliza bien). Más que el hecho de que el vosotros espante o no espante, lo importante creo que es cuál de los dos logra una mayor homogeneización del texto respecto a los lectores (por decirlo de algún modo).
> 
> Bueno he de decir que en eso del español neutro me he perdido, no se exactamente qué quiere decir, pero los sevillanos al hablar usamos "ustedes" aunque nos estemos dirigiendo a los amigos, es decir, lo usamos de forma coloquial y también como señal de respeto.


----------



## Ibermanolo

utrerana said:


> Bueno he de decir que en eso del español neutro me he perdido, no se exactamente qué quiere decir, pero los sevillanos al hablar usamos "ustedes" aunque nos estemos dirigiendo a los amigos, es decir, lo usamos de forma coloquial y también como señal de respeto.



Por lo que yo he escuchado utilizáis "ustedes" pero con la forma verbal de "vosotros": ustedes estáis. ¿Para la forma de respeto es igual o en ese caso decís "ustedes están"?


----------



## ninux

Vampiro said:


> Neutro, pero neutro neutro, lo que se llama neutro, no creo que lo consigas.
> En este caso es mayoritario el uso de “ustedes” gústele a quien le guste y disgústele a quien le disguste.  Te recomiendo, por tanto, en beneficio de mayoría, usar “ustedes”.
> Saludos.
> _


Sacando la cuenta, creo que la población total de habla española en América es mayor que la de España.

Adolfo: 





> Me ha tocado recibir cartas de empleo en las que los candidatos,  queriendo parecer muy formales, escriben bellezas tales como: "...Me  dirijo a *ustedes* en respuesta a vuestro aviso publicado con fecha tal en  el diario tal...". Cien por ciento esperpéntico. Son muchos los que  creen que el uso del vosotros en España es de puro formales que son los  españoles, cuando es exactamente al revés.


¿Por qué debería estar mal, si es *ustedes*?   o ¿Es por la concordancia (que no hay) entre _*ustedes*_ y _*vuestro*_?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

(charla borrado. - fenixpollo)

Enlazando con la pregunta del hilo, el problema es que ningún español supuestamente neutro nos va a resultar natural.
Habría que ver a qué público se dirige lo que se va a traducir, si es un cuento infantil, o el manual de instrucciones de una lavadora.
Para mí, cualquier español supuestamente neutro va a resultar artificial.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Ibermanolo said:


> Por lo que yo he escuchado utilizáis "ustedes" pero con la forma verbal de "vosotros": ustedes estáis. ¿Para la forma de respeto es igual o en ese caso decís "ustedes están"?



Te respondo por Utrerana. Sí, en el ámbito formal se usa "ustedes están".

De hecho, la forma "ustedes estáis" es relativamente reciente y su aparición parece que tuvo lugar en Sevilla y de ahí se fue extendiendo por otras zonas donde se decía exclusivamente "ustedes están".
En Sevilla ya no se oye en el ámbito informal la forma "ustedes están", pero en zonas como Jerez, todavía hay personas mayores que usan exclusivamente el "ustedes están" como en Canarias o América.

Actualmente este uso se considera propio de Andalucía occidental, especialmente la zona de Sevilla y Cádiz, que es donde está muy vigente.
En otras zonas como Málaga, la forma "vosotros estáis" se está introduciendo con fuerza entre los jóvenes, la gente más culta, los universitarios etc. y auguro que tiende a desaparecer el ustedes informal , aunque hoy en día suene totalmente normal.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Gracias Pablo por la respuesta.


----------



## Peón

ninux said:


> Sacando la cuenta, creo que la población total de habla española en América es mayor que la de España.



No es necesario sacar muchas cuentas: sólo la población de México duplica a la de España.

Saludos.


----------



## Csalrais

Pues en Canarias está pasando algo relativamente parecido a lo que describe Pablo. Desde hace un tiempo las formas verbales para la conjugación de vosotros son cada vez más y más usadas aunque creo que la mayoria de la gente ni se da cuenta de que las utiliza. Ya lo había notado antes pero el ejemplo más notorio lo encontré este verano durante una comida familiar en la que mis padres y mis tíos (agricultores la mayoría, de 45-50 años para arriba todos ellos) se pusieron a charlar mientras jugaban al dominó: combinaban conjugaciones correspondientes a ustedes y a vosotros casi al 50 por ciento. Esto confirmaría que no es tanto un hecho generacional como una influencia de los medios de comunicación o de la cada vez mayor presencia peninsular en las islas.

Hay que decir, sin embargo, que el pronombre y el posesivo siguen sonando lo bastante ajenos como para que no se utilicen en el habla. Quizá todo esto sea un preludio a un uso análogo al de Andalucia occidental.


----------



## Epyon88

Hola a todos. 
Hace rato qeu no había podido actualizar el tema debido a actividades personales.
Resumiendo lo que han dicho: 
-Si hablamos netamente de cantidad poblacional se utilizaría el ustedes y no el vosotros como segunda persona plural. 
-En algunos lugares de españa se utiliza definitivamente el ustedes y no el vosotros. Tambien, algunos lugares de españa se está adoptando el uso del ustedes, mientras que en otros sucede lo contrario.

No me hes posible reducir más el publico objetivo, ya que como dije, es para cualquiera que hable español... y para que se hagan una idea de lo intercultural del asunto (y del problema a la vez) yo soy el traductor, y soy de Chile, y los dos correctores que me ayudan (son 2 correctores, somos detallistas XD) son españoles.

Saludos


----------



## Csalrais

Las regiones españolas que solo usan ustedes son Canarias y Andalucia Occidental. En el resto de España (que yo sepa) se usan las dos, vosotros/as y ustedes. Y sobre lo del cambio de registro, lo que mencioné en su momento es lo contrario de lo que dices: que en Canarias antes solo se usaban las formas verbales propias del "ustedes" pero que cada vez se escuchan más las propias de la conjugación de "vosotros" por influencia de los medios de comunicación.

Si yo estuviera en tu lugar, si tuviera que dirigirme a cualquier hispanohablante, por mera cuestión numérica  usaría ustedes; si quisiera darle un papel más importante a España en mi proyecto usaría vosotros.


----------



## Betildus

Ya que está en desuso, es esperpéntico y etc. etc., ¿entonces cómo digo?:
Para vuestro conocimiento: (*)

Lo uso normalmente y me parece de lo más natural ya que no encontré otras alternativas.

(*) Estoy reenviando un correo y no escribo nada más, sólo la frase en cuestión.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ninux said:


> Adolfo:
> ¿Por qué debería estar mal, si es *ustedes*?   o ¿Es por la concordancia (que no hay) entre _*ustedes*_ y _*vuestro*_?


Perdón por la demora en contestarte, muchas veces no leo atentamente los hilos anteriores. Sí, estimado, justamente por eso, por mezclar el tratamiento formal (ustedes) con el informal (vuestro). Debió escribir "en respuesta a *su *aviso". Muy común en avisos de trabajo.
Saludos


----------



## Epyon88

Hola a todos.

Paso a dejar una información que puede le sirva y/o interese a muchos.

Desde la ultima vez que actualice este hilo, consulté a muchas personas que deben "lidiar" con este tipo de detalles linguisticos a diario por sus profeciones y trabajos. Ninguno me pudo decir algo como "tal ente, libro o autor dice que se usa el ustedes o el vosotros (o vice-versa)", sin embargo, todos concordaron en algo que han dicho varios aquí...: 

"Si el mensaje se desea entregar en español neutro y para un publico universal, hay dos aspectos principales: En primer lugar, no se puede emplear ningún modismo propio o se deben reducir al mínimo en caso de que sea inevitable (en esos casos inevitables y que se trabaje con subtitulos, se deben utilizar notas aclaratorias). En segundo lugar, se debería usar el ustedes por un tema de que lo utiliza una mayor parte de la población de habla española (en cualquiera de sus formas). Pese a que el vosotros no se utiliza sólo en españa, y se está retomando en algunos lugares puntuales, la cantidad que emplea el ustedes es muy superior."

En resumen:
*Español neutro ==> No modismos
*Por mayoría     ==> Ustedes

Muchas gracias a todos los que se han tomado la molestia de responder.
Saludos


----------



## campem

En español moderno no existe 'vosotros', eso es algo inherente del dialecto castellano. Si vas a trabajar con público castellanohablante (península ibérica) entonces úsalo porque ellos piensan que es lo correcto y no soportan el español moderno, se quedaron en ese aspecto varios siglos atrás.


----------



## KirkandRafer

No es que piensen lo correcto, es que en la norma dialectal ibérica es lo correcto. Y sobran las valoraciones maliciosas sobre modernidad o la antigüedad; un idioma es de sus hablantes, y los hablantes españoles, en su mayoría, han hecho que el "vosotros" perdurase como un rasgo distintivo del español europeo. Punto.


----------



## romarsan

En este caso no es posible un lugar común o un español neutro. Lo conveniente sería ver a qué país o países va dirigido el texto y actuar en consecuencia.


----------



## NickoMcBrain

No entiendo qué dificultad puede haber en entender el significado de "vosotros". En la forma singular existe "tú" (o "vos" en la variante rioplatense) y "usted", según el trato sea informal o de respeto. Pues en plural existe "vosotros" y "ustedes". Lo que nunca he terminado de entender es que en muchas regiones de Latinoamérica (la gran mayoría), exista esa distinción en el singular pero no en el plural. Si yo me dirijo a un amigo le hablo de "tú", ¿qué sentido tiene tratar a un grupo de amigos como "ustedes"? Peor aún es el caso de la variante rioplatense, donde usan "vos" como singular, y parecería muy natural pasar a "vosotros" en el plural.


----------



## Lord Darktower

NickoMcBrain said:


> Si yo me dirijo a un amigo le hablo de "tú", ¿qué sentido tiene tratar a un grupo de amigos como "ustedes"?.


Pues si usted ha nacido en Sevilla y vive en Sevilla, aunque haya ido a la escuela y a la universidad, me cuesta mucho trabajo pensar que no lo hace.
Un cordial saludo y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Peón

NickoMcBrain said:


> ... Si yo me dirijo a un amigo le hablo de "tú", ¿qué sentido tiene tratar a un grupo de amigos como "ustedes"? Peor aún es el caso de la variante rioplatense, donde usan "vos" como singular, y parecería muy natural pasar a "vosotros" en el plural.



No entiendo demasiado lo que decís. ¿Estás criticando nuestro uso del "ustedes" y pretendiendo que usemos el "vosotros"?
Vaya.... no te andás con chiquitas...


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

Epyon88 said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Esta es la primera vez que comento por aquí, pese a que muchas veces sus post me han ayudado a la hora de escribir correctamente.
> 
> Se que existen variaciones del español (*ibérico, mexicano, rioplatense, y latinoamericano*), sin embargo, me gustaría saber como trabajar en *español neutro* (no español estandar). Mi mayor duda es respecto al uso de la *segunda persona plural*, es decir, es el uso del "*ustedes/vosotros*". He visto varias fuentes sin buenos resultados, incluyendo la RAE, pero el problema con ésta es que se enfoca más en el español ibérico, por lo tanto, habla del "vosotros".
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> Ustedes no pueden ver a este tipo. // Vosotros no podeis ver a este tipo.
> ¿Acaso no decían que él era un fantasma? // ¿Acaso no decíais que él era un fantasma?
> 
> Yo traduzco textos y dialogos, y el publico objetivo es muy amplio (toda persona que hable español que quiera leerlo), por lo que la única opción es utilizar el español neutro. Como nota adicional, evito modismos y ese tipo de cosas propias de algun país o localidad.
> 
> Espero puedan ayudarme, ya que de verdad no se donde obtener una respuesta concisa y confiable.
> De antemano, muchas gracias.
> Saludos



Bien.
Si su traducción fuera para Hispanoamérica, maneje la forma con "ustedes" tanto si es para un registro de cortesía y de familiaridad. Si es para España, maneje más la forma con "vosotros" y "ustedes", según se emplea allá en Europa.

Aquello del español neutro, es bien difícil de discernir, por cuanto no hay un umbral de distinción entre lo que podría ser "neutro" o no. De antemano le digo que el español neutro y estándar o normativo, no existen en sí. Podría escribirle aquí una tesis de por qué no existen más que como una utopía, pues se corre mucho el riesgo de prestigiar una forma del español y dejar fuera a otra.

Buen día.


----------



## Vampiro

NickoMcBrain said:


> No entiendo qué dificultad puede haber en entender el significado de "vosotros". En la forma singular existe "tú" (o "vos" en la variante rioplatense) y "usted", según el trato sea informal o de respeto. Pues en plural existe "vosotros" y "ustedes". Lo que nunca he terminado de entender es que en muchas regiones de Latinoamérica (la gran mayoría), exista esa distinción en el singular pero no en el plural. Si yo me dirijo a un amigo le hablo de "tú", ¿qué sentido tiene tratar a un grupo de amigos como "ustedes"? Peor aún es el caso de la variante rioplatense, donde usan "vos" como singular, y parecería muy natural pasar a "vosotros" en el plural.


Con esa logica:
Vos --> vosotros.
Usted --> ustedes.
Tú --> ¿tutú?
_


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

Peón said:


> No es necesario sacar muchas cuentas: sólo la población de México duplica a la de España.
> 
> Saludos.



Y agreguémosle más: En México, el español que la gente considera la norma, es ése que se oye en programas televisivos hechos en el centro de México. Pues de entrada, acá hay más o menos de 6 a 10 formas normativas, pero la del centro es la que descuella, ya sea implícita o explícitamente. Y es ésta del centro mexicano la que precisamente se oye en doblajes cinematográficos vistos en México.

Y otro poco más, el español bogotano y el centromexicano son muy afines, salvo que en el bogotano se oye /laz lusez Briyan a lo lehos/, en tanto que en el centromexicano se percibe /laz lusez Briyan a lo lexos/, además de otras pequeñas diferencias fonético-fonológicas. Estas variedades españolas alternan mucho en doblajes internacionales.

Buen día.


----------



## Kaxgufen

campem said:


> En español moderno no existe 'vosotros', eso es algo inherente del dialecto castellano. Si vas a trabajar con público castellanohablante (península ibérica) entonces úsalo porque ellos piensan que es lo correcto y no soportan el español moderno, se quedaron en ese aspecto varios siglos atrás.



Dialecto castellano...idioma español.
Cuanto me gustaría que siempre hubiera sido al revés.

México es el país con mayor población de habla castellana.
Argentina es el país más vasto de habla castellana. 
España queda lejos, en Europa.


----------



## duvija

NickoMcBrain said:


> No entiendo qué dificultad puede haber en entender el significado de "vosotros". En la forma singular existe "tú" (o "vos" en la variante rioplatense) y "usted", según el trato sea informal o de respeto. Pues en plural existe "vosotros" y "ustedes". Lo que nunca he terminado de entender es que en muchas regiones de Latinoamérica (la gran mayoría), exista esa distinción en el singular pero no en el plural. Si yo me dirijo a un amigo le hablo de "tú", ¿qué sentido tiene tratar a un grupo de amigos como "ustedes"? Peor aún es el caso de la variante rioplatense, donde usan "vos" como singular, y parecería muy natural pasar a "vosotros" en el plural.



La mayoría de las veces que alguien pregunta "¿por qué?", con referencia a elecciones en un idioma, queda muy frustrado, ya que la respuesta suele ser 'porque sí'. No depende de la dificultad sino de la zona donde se habla.

Un idioma no se dedica a distinguir lo 'natural' de vaya a saber qué otra opción das.

(mensajes consecutivos unidos -fenixpollo)


----------



## Kaxgufen

Siempre lo vi como un recorte: vos(otros) amá(i)s, temé(i)s, partís.

No es que el vosotros no se entienda, nos suena raro. El pronombre, la conjugación y el clítico, todo. 
Por eso nos hacía tanta gracia el "¡Que me atosigáis!", supongo.


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> La mayoría de las veces que alguien pregunta "¿por qué?", con referencia a elecciones en un idioma, queda muy frustrado, ya que la respuesta suele ser 'porque sí'. No depende de la dificultad sino de la zona donde se habla.





duvija said:


> Un idioma no se dedica a distinguir lo 'natural' de vaya a saber qué otra opción das.



Más claro: agua.


----------



## duvija

Kaxgufen said:


> Siempre lo vi como un recorte: vos(otros) amá(i)s, temé(i)s, partís.
> 
> No es que el vosotros no se entienda, nos suena raro. El pronombre, la conjugación y el clítico, todo.
> Por eso nos hacía tanta gracia el "¡Que me atosigáis!", supongo.



Tiene su historia, pero como siempre, hay que mantener claro que la historia y el uso actual, pueden no ser idénticos. (No se lo digan a Xiao ni a nadie que se dedica a lingüística histórica).


----------



## Pixidio

NickoMcBrain said:


> No entiendo qué dificultad puede haber en entender el significado de "vosotros". En la forma singular existe "tú" (o "vos" en la variante rioplatense) y "usted", según el trato sea informal o de respeto. Pues en plural existe "vosotros" y "ustedes". Lo que nunca he terminado de entender es que en muchas regiones de Latinoamérica (la gran mayoría), exista esa distinción en el singular pero no en el plural. Si yo me dirijo a un amigo le hablo de "tú", ¿qué sentido tiene tratar a un grupo de amigos como "ustedes"? Peor aún es el caso de la variante rioplatense, donde usan "vos" como singular, y parecería muy natural pasar a "vosotros" en el plural.



La dificultad estriba en que yo recién como a los 17 años aprendí que vosotros era lo mismo que ustedes, que vuestro es lo mismo que suyo y que había gente viva que lo usaba todos los días, no sólo cuando hablaba con el rey en los diálogos hiperforzados de alguna película épica medieval (mi único contacto con el vosotros hasta que conocí un par de españoles). No sé tildar como corresponde las formas de vosostros en presente, ni siquiera pensar en conjugarlas en subjuntivo. Y la potestad de esta ignorancia no es mía: a mi generación ya no nos  enseñaron el vosotros ni su conjugación en la escuela, no lo leímos jamás en ningún lado (ni en la Biblia, porque ya estaba la traducción para latinoamérica y la mayoría de las obras literarias traducidas nos llegan de México). Yo sé que existe, y que una minoría de los hispanoparlantes lo sigue usando; pero de ahí a que me resulte "natural" hay un abismo.
¿Y el plural de tú cuál sería?


----------



## Peón

Pixidio said:


> La dificultad estriba en que yo recién como a los 17 años aprendí que vosotros era lo mismo que ustedes, que vuestro es lo mismo que suyo y que había gente viva que lo usaba todos los días, no sólo cuando hablaba con el rey en los diálogos hiperforzados de alguna película épica medieval (mi único contacto con el vosotros hasta que conocí un par de españoles). No sé tildar como corresponde las formas de vosostros en presente, ni siquiera pensar en conjugarlas en subjuntivo. Y la potestad de esta ignorancia no es mía: a mi generación ya no nos  enseñaron el vosotros ni su conjugación en la escuela, no lo leímos jamás en ningún lado (ni en la Biblia, porque ya estaba la traducción para latinoamérica y la mayoría de las obras literarias traducidas nos llegan de México). Yo sé que existe, y que una minoría de los hispanoparlantes lo sigue usando; pero de ahí a que me resulte "natural" hay un abismo.
> ¿Y el plural de tú cuál sería?



Efectivamente. *Pixidio* es muy joven, pero los viejos tuvimos que lidiar con el "vosotros" y sus endiabladas conjugaciones hasta mediados de los setenta en las lecturas de la Biblia, en los sermones de muchos de los curas (en mi pueblo el cura gallego imperó por casi 30 años) y en las conjugaciones de los verbos en las clases de castellano. Era, pues, para nosotros, un lenguaje artificial, casi hierático.

 Recuerdo, como anécdota, que allá por 1975, cuando leímos la Biblia latinoamericana (una excelente traducción del cura chileno Ramón Ricciardi) casi no podíamos tomarla en serio porque obviaba el "vosotros" y sus solemnes conjugaciones. 

Curiosamente, hoy la única Biblia en línea en idioma castellano reconocida por el Vaticano (esto ya antes de Francisco, para los malpensados) es una traducción argentina (Levoratti y Trusso) que, claro, descarta el uso del "vosotros".

Saludos


----------



## Julvenzor

Peón said:


> Efectivamente. *Pixidio* es muy joven, pero los viejos tuvimos que lidiar con el "vosotros" y sus endiabladas conjugaciones hasta mediados de los setenta en las lecturas de la Biblia, en los sermones de muchos de los curas (en mi pueblo el cura gallego imperó por casi 30 años) y en las conjugaciones de los verbos en las clases de castellano. Era, pues, para nosotros, un lenguaje artificial, casi hierático.
> 
> Recuerdo, como anécdota, que allá por 1975, cuando leímos la Biblia latinoamericana (una excelente traducción del cura chileno Ramón Ricciardi) casi no podíamos tomarla en serio porque obviaba el "vosotros" y sus solemnes conjugaciones.
> 
> Curiosamente, hoy la única Biblia en línea en idioma castellano reconocida por el Vaticano (esto ya antes de Francisco, para los malpensados) es una traducción argentina (Levoratti y Trusso) que, claro, descarta el uso del "vosotros".
> 
> Saludos




Desde mi perspectiva española, la conjugación de "vosotros" no presenta ninguna difícultad para el hispanohablante que, evidentemente, lo aprendiese cuando pequeñito. Me parece absurdo que os obligaran a aguantar esas tonterías en las parroquias, bobadas injustificadas por el hecho de que "vosotros" no es formal; sino informal en el español moderno, algo desconocido para mucha gente. El "vos" ceremonial de las películas medievales es distinto al vosotros actual; aunque compartiesen origen.

Cabe destacar que me llama la atención ese desconocimiento sobre su uso en España, porque aquí "todos" (gran mayoría, supongo) sabemos que en Argentina utilizan "vos" y que en otros países centrales emplean el "usted" como forma afectiva hacia los niños, será también cuestión de la enorme inmigración que hasta hace poco hemos vivido.

En resumen, concuerdo con lo ya mencionado: el español neutro es una utopía, siempre habrá una palabra que use un 90 % de habitantes en una nación y no los restantes. Como español, yo hago uso de los pronombres en mi obra según lo que estoy acostumbrado, es decir, uso "vosotros" para trato plural informal y "ustedes" para plural formal. En caso de mezcla, "ustedes" para no rebajarle respeto al nombrado con "usted".

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Peón

Julvenzor said:


> Desde mi perspectiva española, la conjugación de "vosotros" no presenta ninguna difícultad para el hispanohablante que, evidentemente, lo aprendiese cuando pequeñito. Me parece absurdo que os obligaran a aguantar esas tonterías en las parroquias, bobadas injustificadas por el hecho de que "vosotros" no es formal; sino informal en el español moderno, algo desconocido para mucha gente.



Justamente, por esa historia, común en toda Hispanoamérica, el "vosotros" nos suena *muy *formal (era el lenguaje con el que nos comunicábamos con Dios, nada menos) y se nos hace difícil entenderlo como un lenguaje coloquial, informal, que puede dirigirse a los amigos. Nos suena como el "vos" ceremonial.

Pero muchos viejos no podemos despegarnos de esa conjugación (el corazòn y la historia mandan). Si pretendo leer (a modo literario, en mi caso) una buena versión de la Biblia, caigo en la hermosa  traducción argentina (preconciliar, claro) del padre Straubinger, que usa  a troche y moche el "vosotros". En fin...

Saludos


----------



## duvija

A mí en la escuela me enseñaron 'yo, tú, él, nosotros, vosotros, ellos'. Ni el 'vos', ni el 'Ud.' ni el "Uds." 
Jamás usamos el 'tú' ni el 'vosotros', que quedó para entender lecturas que nos hacían reir a carcajadas. Todavía me cuesta tomármelo en serio algunas veces. Siempre sospecho que nadie lo usa y lo hacen para burlarse de nuestra juventud.


----------



## LagosF

XiaoRoel said:


> Yo me inclinaría en general por *vosotros*, que no espanta en América, mientras el *ustedes*, quitando el uso como tratamiento de respeto ya en decadencia por aquí, espanta en España. Sólo hay que echarle un vistazo a la _Traducción del Nuevo Mundo_ que de la _Biblia_ han publicado los _Testigos de Jehová_, llena de unos espantosos _ustedes_ que no responden al original y que aquí en España rechinan.



Me parece muy interesante que hayas mencionado la traduccioón de los Testigos de Jehová. Hace varios años, llegaron unos miembros a mi casa para discutir el tema de la Biblia y me dijeron que la traducción que tenía yo era muy antigua. ¿La razón por la nueva traducción según ellos? El vosotros no lo usa nadie. Estaba muy equivocado, pero debo decir que el vosotros para mí era algo muy lejano, antiguo...

Por cierto, Epyon, te sugiero utilizar el ustedes siempre que quieras ser neutro, aunque mucho depende de tu audiencia. Recuerda, la mayoría de los hispanohablantes no usan el vosotros y muchos no saben que existe o qué quiere decir. Una vez hice un anuncio con el uso de vosotros y casi nadie entendió. "¿Vosotros o nosotros?" se preguntaban entre ellos. Aquí en California, siempre aprendimos hablar con el uso de ustedes y NUNCA vimos cómo conjugar un verbo con la forma de vosotros. España tiene muchos inmigrantes latinoamericanos y les encantan los culebrones de América, así que ellos están más acostumbrados al uso de ustedes. Por lo menos, van a entender lo que quiere decir, aunque sea muy formal. Además, no pierdes nada en ser más formal. En mi opinión, lo neutro sería elegir la variación que la mayoría de los hablantes usan, y eso es: ustedes. 

Suerte


----------



## Arenapitusa

Estimado EPYON88,

"Tú" se emplea cuando te diriges a alguien a quien tienes confianza.
"Usted" cuando tu interlocutor es una persona mayor o por cualquier otra razón quieres expresar respeto.

En España, el plural de "tú" es "vosotros", mientras que el plural de "usted" es "ustedes".
En Latinoamérica, tanto el plural de "tú" como el de "usted", es "ustedes".

En Argentina, "tú" se dice "vos", pero el plural de "vos" no es vosotros, sino "ustedes".

Un argentino te diría "sos un traductor", mientras que en los demás países te dirían "eres un traductor".
El plural sería: en España "sois traductores", mientras que en los demás países "son traductores".

Ciertos usos y costumbres varían de un país a otro, por lo que traducir al gusto de todos no es posible. 

En cierta ocasión, en la introducción de un libro traducido del Inglés al Español, decía algo así: "Hemos intentado usar solamente palabras y expresiones que tienen una amplia difusión. Sin embargo, como los usos y costumbres en los diversos países de habla hispana son diferentes, tal vez encuentren algunas palabras con las que no estén familiarizados. Si es así, solicitamos su benevolencia y comprensión. Muchas gracias."

Un saludo.


----------



## Peón

Arenapitusa said:


> En España, el plural de "tú" es "vosotros", mientras que el plural de "usted" es "ustedes".



Esa diferenciación se nos hace muy difícil a los americanos, quienes al no usar el "vosotros" tendemos a confundirlo con nuestro "ustedes" válido para el tratamiento formal e informal.


----------



## pedro72

¿Español neutro existe? En cuanto a la variedad de español de España (exceptuando Canarias y parte de Andalucía) el uso de vosotros/ustedes es tan sencillo como completo. Vosotros se utiliza para relación normal, familiar, amistad y ustedes para relación más distante y respeto. Se entiende en cualquier lugar del mundo aunque no se use. De pequeño veíamos los dibujos con doblaje latino (mexicano imagino) y óíamos el "ustedes" cada dos por tres, con lo que yo m preguntaba "jó!, es increíble el respeto que se tiene la gente en latinoamerica, se dicen de usted aun siendo amigos"


----------



## Peón

pedro72 said:


> ¿Español neutro existe? En cuanto a la variedad de español de España (exceptuando Canarias y parte de Andalucía) el uso de vosotros/ustedes es tan sencillo como completo. Vosotros se utiliza para relación normal, familiar, amistad y ustedes para relación más distante y respeto. Se entiende en cualquier lugar del mundo aunque no se use. De pequeño veíamos los dibujos con doblaje latino (mexicano imagino) y óíamos el "ustedes" cada dos por tres, con lo que yo m preguntaba "jó!, es increíble el respeto que se tiene la gente en latinoamerica, se dicen de usted aun siendo amigos"



Si leés con atención el hilo verás que a muchos hispanoamericanos nos pasa lo mismo con el "vosotros". 

Para ustedes (en este caso estoy tuteando)  el "vosotros" es propio de un lenguaje familiar, de amigos, que se corresponde al  "tú". Parece simple: tú : vosotros / usted : ustedes. Al eliminar el "vosotros", nosotros nos quedamos con el "ustedes" tanto para  el "tú"/"vos" como para el "usted". No tenemos una palabra correspondiente a vuestro "vosotros". 

Si a ello sumamos la incorrecta lectura del "vosotros" que hacíamos en las lecturas bíblicas (al no usar la palabra, creíamos que tenía un alcance solemne cuando para ustedes era familiar), podrás entender qué lejos que quedamos de esa palabra. 

Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

A mis primos, nacidos en los años cuarenta, mi tío Pibe (argentino con antepasados en el Uruguay) los trataba de usted. Algo que al resto de la familia le hacía gracia porque dicha costumbre lo obligaba a armar  frases como "Vea *nene*, usted está equivocado".
Hay que comprender este uso. Uno trata de vos a todos los parientes. Para él, tratar de _usted _a sus hijos era la apoteosis del cariño.

(mensajes consecutivos unidos, comentario fuera de tema borrado. -fenixpollo)


----------



## ACQM

Está claro que aunque, en algunas situaciones no nos resulte totalmente natural el trato en usted/ustedes, los españoles lo conocemos y no nos espanta. Creo que es una buena opción para ese español "neutro" que busca este hilo. 

Cuando, siendo niña (unos diez años) conocí a un familiar mío, un niño pequeñito canario que decía sin parar aquello de "Ustedes los peninsulares son locos" y me pareció la mar de redicho, yo que era bastante mayor que él ¡apenas era capaz de hablar de usted! 

Siempre me ha parecido la mar de gracioso que en América consideren que el tú/vosotros es la forma tan elegantísima que parece para hablar con un rey. Justamente ese trato sería impensable ante el Rey. Bueno, el presidente uruguayo Mujica recibió hace unos días al antiguo rey de España al que que tuteó sin parar para asombro y espanto de periodistas y gente de protocolo y del propio Juan Carlos I, en las noticias lo destacaron como una excentricidad.


----------



## duvija

ACQM said:


> Está claro que aunque, en algunas situaciones no nos resulte totalmente natural el trato en usted/ustedes, los españoles lo conocemos y no nos espanta. Creo que es una buena opción para ese español "neutro" que busca este hilo.
> 
> Cuando, siendo niña (unos diez años) conocí a un familiar mío, un niño pequeñito canario que decía sin parar aquello de "Ustedes los peninsulares son locos" y me pareció la mar de redicho, yo que era bastante mayor que él ¡apenas era capaz de hablar de usted!
> 
> Siempre me ha parecido la mar de gracioso que en América consideren que el tú/vosotros es la forma tan elegantísima que parece para hablar con un rey. Justamente ese trato sería impensable ante el Rey. Bueno, el presidente uruguayo Mujica recibió hace unos días al antiguo rey de España al que que tuteó sin parar para asombro y espanto de periodistas y gente de protocolo y del propio Juan Carlos I, en las noticias lo destacaron como una excentricidad.



¿Mujica lo 'tuteó' o lo 'voseó? Conociendo a Mujica, dudo mucho que haya usado el 'tú'.


----------



## Agró

duvija said:


> ¿Mujica lo 'tuteó' o lo 'voseó? Conociendo a Mujica, dudo mucho que haya usado el 'tú'.



Lo tuteó. Se puede oír en Youtube.

[...]


----------



## Peón

Hakuna Matata said:


> Notable... yo hubiera dicho _remuevas_... y ya no sé si es porque quedamos muy enredados con el tú, vos, vosotros o ustedes.....



Estaba en  la duda, mi primera intención fue usar "remuevas", pero quise usar el voseo en forma perfecta.


----------



## Peón

ACQM said:


> Siempre me ha parecido la mar de gracioso que en América consideren que el tú/vosotros es la forma tan elegantísima que parece para hablar con un rey. Justamente ese trato sería impensable ante el Rey. Bueno, el presidente uruguayo Mujica recibió hace unos días al antiguo rey de España al que que tuteó sin parar para asombro y espanto de periodistas y gente de protocolo y del propio Juan Carlos I, en las noticias lo destacaron como una excentricidad.



No creo que Mujica lo haya tuteado por considerar al "tú/vosotros" propio del trato a un rey. En el Río de la Plata el "tuteo/voseo" se ha generalizado al punto de llegar a lo que algunos consideramos la mala educación.  Pero en el caso de Mujica quizás por su trato campechano y familiar y por su edad  (algunos diríamos que está más allá del bien y del mal) esté acostumbrado a tutear/vosear a todo el mundo. Algo así como si el padre tuteara al hijo.


----------



## Troyóphonus

Epyon88 said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Esta es la primera vez que comento por aquí, pese a que muchas veces sus post me han ayudado a la hora de escribir correctamente.
> 
> Se que existen variaciones del español (*ibérico, mexicano, rioplatense, y latinoamericano*), sin embargo, me gustaría saber como trabajar en *español neutro* (no español estandar). Mi mayor duda es respecto al uso de la *segunda persona plural*, es decir, es el uso del "*ustedes/vosotros*". He visto varias fuentes sin buenos resultados, incluyendo la RAE, pero el problema con ésta es que se enfoca más en el español ibérico, por lo tanto, habla del "vosotros".
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> Ustedes no pueden ver a este tipo. // Vosotros no podeis ver a este tipo.
> ¿Acaso no decían que él era un fantasma? // ¿Acaso no decíais que él era un fantasma?
> 
> Yo traduzco textos y dialogos, y el publico objetivo es muy amplio (toda persona que hable español que quiera leerlo), por lo que la única opción es utilizar el español neutro. Como nota adicional, evito modismos y ese tipo de cosas propias de algun país o localidad.
> 
> Espero puedan ayudarme, ya que de verdad no se donde obtener una respuesta concisa y confiable.
> De antemano, muchas gracias.
> Saludos



Hola a todos,

He leído con atención cada una de sus respuestas a la pregunta de Epyon88 y ahora quisiera agregar una variable más en pos de la búsqueda quimérica del español neutro.

Se ha dicho que:

Singular   -    Plural

  Vos   -       Vosotros
Usted  -       Ustedes
   Tú    -     Ustedes y/o  Vosotros

Dependiendo del lugar en donde se emplee el idioma español, esta lógica puede variar; lo cual provoca confusión.

Tanto en América como en España se emplean ambas formas con mayor o menor recurrencia mas con una notoria discrepancia en cuanto a la familiaridad o formalidad de su significación.

Para quienes somos hispanoparlantes nativos, no es grave. El problema es para quienes aprenden el idioma y, por ende, para quienes lo enseñamos.

Yo enseño el español en Francia. En el francés hay también las formas familiar y formal.

Familiar:

Singular  - Plural
   Tu   - Vous

Formal:

Singular  - Plural
  Vous  -  Vous

Como pueden ver, es más simple. La diferenciación se logra en el contexto.

No soy lingüista ni adepto a la sobre-reglamentación pero creo que debería haber un acuerdo que incluya todas las lógicas de uso y variantes del español para que este idioma siga prevaleciendo.

Me pregunto si no sería prudente proponer una evolución hacia algo que podría llamarse, por ejemplo, el idioma panhispánico.

Un poco audaz mi propuesta pero me parece que podría ser una opción.

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Señor K

ninux said:


> Adolfo:
> ¿Por qué debería estar mal, si es *ustedes*? o ¿Es por la concordancia (que no hay) entre _*ustedes*_ y _*vuestro*_?





Betildus said:


> Ya que está en desuso, es esperpéntico y etc. etc., ¿entonces cómo digo?:
> Para vuestro conocimiento: (*)
> Lo uso normalmente y me parece de lo más natural ya que no encontré otras alternativas.
> (*) Estoy reenviando un correo y no escribo nada más, sólo la frase en cuestión.





Vampiro said:


> "Para su información"
> "Sólo para información"
> "FYI"
> Y debe haber algunas más.
> Saludos.
> _





Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Sí, estimado, justamente por eso, por mezclar el tratamiento formal (ustedes) con el informal (vuestro). Debió escribir "en respuesta a *su *aviso". Muy común en avisos de trabajo.
> Saludos





Betildus said:


> Para vuestro conocimiento---> Para varias personas (deben leerlo)
> Para su información           ---> Para una persona
> Sólo para información        ---> Para una o varias personas (lo leen sólo si lo desean)
> 
> Por eso me surgió la duda...y continúo con ella





Agró said:


> Para *su *información
> 
> (*Su*: de él, de ella, de ellos, de ellas, *de usted, de ustedes*).



1.- Debo reconocer que -de un tiempo a esta parte- he adoptado mezclar el "ustedes" con el "vuestro" cuando de posesivos se trata. Es simplemente porque encuentro que el "su" es demasiado amplio y vago (como dice Agró, es "de él, de ella, de ellos, de ellas, de usted y de ustedes"). Y como el "nosotros" tiene el "nuestro", he querido rescatar el "vuestro" para evitar escribir "el de ustedes". Entiendo que no se corresponden, pero entonces ¡hay que crear un posesivo adecuado! Propongo rescatar el "vuestro" para "ustedes", y crear el "suestro" para "ellos-ellas"... O sea:

Nosotros---> Nuestro
Ustedes---> Vuestro
Ellos ---> Suestro

(Por si no se nota, comentario hecho medio en broma, medio en serio) 

2.- Lo que son las cosas, Adolfo. En mi región (no sé si en otros lados, supongo que sí), es todo lo contrario: el "ustedes" es informal y el "vosotros" huele a formalidad por donde se lo mire. Todo su aparataje de desinencias verbales suena a caballero andante o de capa y espada, en una época en la que la galantería y los títulos nobiliarios hacían nata. 

En cambio, "ustedes" es más comodinesco: puede ser formal ("ustedes, caballeros, comprenderán muy bien que...") o plenamente informal ("ya pos, cabros, apúrense; ustedes son más lentos que tortuga con muleta").

3.- Yendo al origen de la consulta, todo lo que han dicho aquí en relación con la inexistencia de un español neutro es verdad. He dicho.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Señor K said:


> 3.- Yendo al origen de la consulta, todo lo que han dicho aquí en relación con la inexistencia de un español neutro es verdad. He dicho.


Hola.

Y afortunadamente, ¿no? Que no haya un español neutro da más riqueza y más matices a las distintas variedades; y eso siempre es bueno. (Por cierto, me encanta que "su" sea tan amplio y tan vago y que sirva para todos esos "de": de él, de ella, etc.). 

Saludos


----------



## duvija

De troyóphonous:

_Me pregunto si no sería prudente proponer una evolución hacia algo que podría llamarse, por ejemplo, el idioma panhispánico.

Un poco audaz mi propuesta pero me parece que podría ser una opción.

¿Qué opinan?_

No sé ni por dónde empezar. La respuesta es 'no'. Nadie 'propone evolución' de/en ningún idioma. Lo que habla la mayoría es lo que triunfa. Hay que ser descriptivista y no prescriptivista, salvo que quieras provocar risa o asombro.


----------



## S.V.

Creo que en esperanto usan el _vosotros_. Al menos los esperantistas de España.

Recuerdo algunos doblajes venezolanos que sonaban bastante 'neutrales'. Pero luego pasó lo de la revolución. Menda piensa que ellos también usaban _ustedes_. Pero los libros de gramática aún se hacen en España, y los niños acá todavía aprenden el _diráis_, _veráis_, hais, trais, pas pas.


----------



## duvija

Al fin en Uruguay ya no se enseña el 'vosotros'. Lo usa una minoría tan chica de hispanohablantes, que lo mandaron al cajón. A veces algún presidente se manda un discurso con eso. 
Cuando yo enseñaba español, usaba el 'ustedes' pero me cuidaba de no usar el 'vos'  porque también lo usa una minoría. El 'tú' es más general. Pero eso no implica nada sobre ''español standard", diolibreyguarde.


----------

